# Feelers: What do you consider the most upsetting elements in a story?



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

GoosePeelings said:


> A story without a good storyline. I don't get attached to the characters enough to get upset if they die. I actually like when people die in a story. But something boring with a lot of grammatical errors is pretty upsetting.
> I don't know how many other thinkers think the same though.


I get very attached to characters.


----------



## Sman (Jan 14, 2014)

When someone dies, especially if I like them or feel bad for them. animal abuse. animals dying. loss of innocence. scum and villainy


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

When the story is not well done.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

I personally can't take it when animals are harmed in anyway. I find it so revolting I won't continue to watch.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

GoosePeelings said:


> What would the most irritating surroundings and writing styles like?


Lifeless ones, like those of popular books or even some mangas like Bleach or One Piece. I like words that make me feel like the characters, that make me see what is happening.



> What kind of characters do you dislike?


Annoying characters that serve no purpose on the plot.

Have you been on TV Tropes?


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Aya the Whaler said:


> Lifeless ones, like those of popular books or even some mangas like Bleach or One Piece. I like words that make me feel like the characters, that make me see what is happening.
> 
> 
> Annoying characters that serve no purpose on the plot.
> ...


Never heard of it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

GoosePeelings said:


> Never heard of it.


VideoGame/Dishonored - Television Tropes & Idioms

Have fun :3


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

A sad, dramatically intense and forced parting with absolutely certainty of no return (or close to no return); of lovers, siblings, parent/child, close friends,...


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Damn, I was gonna suggest TVtropes, I practically live on that website. 

I dont like stories with shallow characters. Character development might be greater than story development, even though it depends on it, because so many people get attatched to their characters. Nobody enjoys a flawed character, until they're given a backstory or a heel-turn change. I want my characters as human as possible, the jerk always playing the jerk, gets a little old. He doesnt need to secretly have a heart of gold, or just become an antihero - but I want to know what makes him tick, and what makes him plead. Also, if given a "will they, wont they?" pair - do not force them to no longer be together by death. GIVE AN ANSWER BEFORE DEATH PLEASE. Lack of answers get me anxiously frustrated.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

GoosePeelings said:


> All help is appreciated. Thank you.


Denial of ones experiences and emotions usually does it. No one likes to be told how they should feel, when they clearly feel differently.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

When you see a character that you really care about get killed off out of nowhere, stuff like this has made me feel like shit for weeks.


----------



## TheINFJ (Apr 12, 2014)

I absolutely dislike characters who are misogynist, abusive, and are self-centered.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Main characters who get away with any bullshit because they are the main character. Anyone who tries to call the MC on their shit is of course stupid/jealous/evil, etc.

Probably some other things, but that's the first to come to mind.


----------



## cosmia (Jan 9, 2011)

I suppose this isn't really a 'feeler' answer but poor writing drives me _up the wall_. Like, grammar? How do some people not know basic grammar, and how is that shit published? This also goes for redundancy, excessive and unnecessary details (see George R.R. Martin), telling and not showing (though IMO this isn't ALWAYS bad; it can be done in an interesting way in moderation). Using cliched metaphors gets me all the time. God, just don't compare something to something else unless we haven't heard it before.

I hate when a story starts with a ton of backstory and nonsense. GET TO THE ACTION. QUICK. Then tell us what's going on.

Black/white characters and black/white plots do not hold my interest. I love ambiguity. Cookie-cutter characters are boring as hell. Mary Sue characters are boring as hell. I'm not sure if you're familiar with Doctor Who, but one of the writers, Russell T. Davies has a beautiful quote about character creation and development here: 



> Rose is open, honest, heartfelt, to the point of being selfish, wonderfully selfish. Martha is clever, calm, but rarely says what she’s really thinking. Donna is blunt, precise, unfiltered, but with a big heart beneath all the banter. But we come back to what I was saying ages ago about turning characters. If Rose can be selfish, then her finest moments will come when she’s selfless. If Martha keeps quiet, then her moments of revelation - like her goodbye to the Doctor in Last of the Time Lords, or stuck with Milo and Cheen in Gridlock - make her fly. Donna is magnificently self-centred - not selfish, but she pivots everything around herself, as we all do — so when she opens up and hears the Ood song, or begs for Caecilius’ family to be saved, then she’s wonderful.


A layered character is beautiful and a layered character is _human_. I also love a character I can look at and recognize. A character doesn't need to be likable; they need to be recognizable, in my opinion. 

When it comes to ambiguity, this also applies to endings. I _love_ a good ending, and to me a good ending is an ending that isn't contrived. I don't like neat little bows. Nothing in life is like that. Give me sad, give me happy, but make it make _sense_ in relation to the story you told. Hell, I'd love a story that just ends. Nothing is resolved. it just ends. Because you know, life goes on. The story you're telling may be resolved but there will be more stories in that character's life (if they don't die) so why not just end it? Now I'm rambling... (I've had a bit to drink and I'm a writer/editor, SO...)

Again, a lot of these rules aren't *absolute*. There is room to bend everything, but you have to know how. Many great authors make run-ons, comma abuse and lack of commas, absolute nonsense, etc into art. Really what I can't stand is pure laziness. Throwing something on the paper because it "inspired" you. Yeah, ok, cool, but make it into something that will translate and inspire other people too.

I'll probably be back in this thread to say more when I'm more sober XD


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

. People making irreversible mistakes

. A human being considering anything more important than a human life

. Abusing power

. Hurting children

. Hurting a loved one


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

@GoosePeelings 

If you want some awesome storytelling which explores the flaws of humans with awful awful and/or ignorant as bricks human beings I suggest you to play/watch let's plays of the Drakengard series and NieR.

They present most of the things everyone is saying bothers them in storytelling but in a truly effective way. I suggest you to read interviews with the creators and read the wikis after you're finished to really understand it.


----------



## Ugunti (Oct 10, 2013)

The most upsetting elements of a story are the best elements of a story.


----------



## BakerStreet (May 1, 2014)

I really dislike it when all of the characters in a story have ambiguous morals. This is one of the reasons why I'm not as big a fan of Game of Thrones as I used to be; I totally understand that nobody is perfect and we are all forced to make difficult decisions in life, but... Argh! Is it too much to have a clear hero to root for? XD I love villains who are not black-and-white, and anti heroes are awesome; the story is more realistic and exciting that way. However, I think it's important that stories (especially Bildungsromans) have a character who is a stronghold of goodness, to show that such people exist and that such values are still upheld.


----------



## Khiro (Nov 28, 2012)

Lion rape.


----------



## Queen Qualia (Feb 21, 2013)

The most irritating setting would be like on shifting plates of an earthquake, or a dentist's office. Or some other gross thing that we all hate.


Irritating characters are flat... Overemotional (unrealistic)... Too cool... Melodramatic (paranormal teenage "literature")... Or goodietwoshoes who always get everything right, never say anything wrong, have a persecution complex; everyone loves, hates or depends on them. Barf. Or some dickish professor insisting he's right about something that he isn't. STUPID PEOPLE.

I think Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde is a far more valuable story than just about any romance comedy.


----------



## I_like_baby_bunnies (Mar 16, 2014)

Lazy writing to bring forth the story line. Like characters acting totally stupid which ends in some drama and thus the story continues. 
They do that a lot in the walking dead nowadays I think. 
Another trigger for me is lazy and bad communication. People realize that something is happening and they go "mhhh, this is weird but probably had nothing to do with the alien invasion going on right now, so I am not telling anyone". Then of course the thing the ignored will happen. They did that a lot in Falling Skies.

I dont mind asshole characters. In fact it makes it more interesting when not everyone is perfect and battles their demons.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

Characters like Phoebus from Notre Dame Du Paris or Monica from The Fault in Our Stars.


----------



## Van Meter (Sep 28, 2012)

Stories that show the downfall of a character.


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

I can't stand when authors don't vary their sentence lengths. I recently read The Boy In Striped Pajamas and the author, John Boyne, would either droll on with really long sentences or keep putting really short sentences. Mostly the former.










He was the only reason I kept reading the book tbh.


----------



## Knight of Ender (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm not a feeler, but I do have feelings roud:

I'm kind of happy in a sad way when something old fades away, like the elves in Lord of The Rings. But what really makes me frustrated is when there's too much secrecy in a movie or book. There was one book I read where someone was obviously "The Chosen One" (hate that already), and people kept secrets from them _needlessly_ and _dangerously_ for no clear reason other than family tradition, and the whole plot line was really pointless. They have magical dragons and the whole book was focused on saving a squirrel for a little girl some guy just met, risking his career and reputation, and it eventually dies anyways. So the plot has to have a point and actually make sense, or make sense in a way that doesn't make sense.

What really makes a book or movie for me is a thing called character development. That means they have to start off with some problems with behavior, mentality, or whatever and gradually become different over the course of the story. They can turn from good to evil, evil to almost-good, or stay the same. This means that there has to be a variety of characters that interact with each other and impact each other. The absolute saddest parts of movies in general were when someone turned to the dark side. Little Annie turning into Darth Vader, and then back to Anakin, and Billy snapping and turning into Dr. Horrible. 

Another thing that helps is to make it appeal to every part of people, so add romance, adventure, awesome moments, sad moments, cliffhangers, plot twists, and background. That way more people will like it for lots of different reasons.

And that's about all of the things I really look for in a story.


----------



## kwarling (Jan 26, 2014)

The most upsetting story is a bad story. Terrible waste of time. And a story is bad when the characters are unrelatable, the logic is skewed, the plot sucks. 
Irritating surroundings are surrounding that are completely hopeless and stuffy. What's the point of reading if it's all doomed? There has to be hope to smash into the dust. I dislike irrational characters that do everything based on emotion or "morality". Also, characters that are poorly portrayed child geniuses or artistic geniuses, or "authentic, artsy" characters I deed fake. Dean Koontz characters. "Extremely intelligent" characters that are boring and stupid. Stories where nothing happens and nothing is riveting and disturbing.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

These would be the same two issues underscored by Sun Tzu in The Art of War - 

1 - Concentration of Force - For your purposes this means a repetitive unleashing of evil behaviors and events or behaviors and events that are cringeworthy.

2 - Surprise - For your purposes this amounts to having characters the reader thinks they know act in ALARMING ways all of a sudden, ways the reader did not predict, that cause catastrophe. Further, as the writer to solidify the feeling you must later rather quickly explain the departure in a way that makes sense within the story and yet preserves the disquiet.

It's not surprising when Darth Vader kills someone good, but Luke ... hmm odd. 

Then we discover Luke felt he had little choice and yet realized that he was acting in a dark way. Perhaps he is now in a crisis of faith. You could probably hear the reader screaming at the author (and Luke).


----------



## walkingpastdeadpretense (Feb 17, 2014)

Sour ending. I invested all my time reading this and then I don't feel satisfied by the end? Ugh!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I forgot to say one very important thing:

Plotholes. Not things left unsaid, just plotholes that break the story (see Thief 2014 and BioShock: Infinite).


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Khiro said:


> Lion rape.


 When/where did that happen?


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, nihilism. Give a character a good background and struggles s/he's overcome and a good cause to fight for and make them just die meaninglessly. Nothing worse.

I agree with whoever said plot holes, also. They make me want to tear my hair out. 

Basically anything that gets me emotionally invested and then makes me feel like I'm left hanging.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

About the writing style, I hate details, I just hate them. If they are not going to change ANYTHING, why you gave them anyways?
I can't stand those characters to try to make people feel sorry about them. I also can't stand those characters, like the innocent girl who everyones loves and she doesn't have the fault about anything, every boy falls in love with her, etc. :frustrating:

About emotional things, if there's an animal in the story and you kill it...Gosh, I can't stand it.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

@GoosePeelings

In my opinion it all depends on the writer and his style. As long as the writer has skills to create a great plot and really believable characters, he/she can get away with mostly everything.



GoosePeelings said:


> Is it about callous, emotionless characters or moments without a bit of passion?


If one or two characters are emotionless it doesn't bother me as long as you can still manage to make them interesting characters, it can even be because they are part of a certain fantastic/alien species for example. But honestly if most or every character in the story is a shell empty of emotions and feelings I don't see how it can't be boring. You can learn so much about characters, make them likeable or hateable by showing their emotional responses, by forming friendships or love stories or by making enemies. If no one does of this then I can't possibly imagine how you could feel involved into a story.
It's often nice in my opinion to have a McCoy contrast with a Spock : 

Main/The McCoy - Television Tropes & Idioms

Main/The Spock - Television Tropes & Idioms 

or an Idealist contrast with a Cynic: 

Main/The Idealist - Television Tropes & Idioms 

Main/The Cynic - Television Tropes & Idioms

and by making neither of them entirely right or wrong, by making both party have good points. I really like moral ambiguity, it's refreshing not to have Black/White choices all the time.

(See: 

Main/Silly Rabbit, Idealism Is for Kids! - Television Tropes & Idioms 

Main/Silly Rabbit, Cynicism Is for Losers! - Television Tropes & Idioms 

Main/Wide-Eyed Idealist - Television Tropes & Idioms 

Main/Straw Nihilist - Television Tropes & Idioms )

Regarding what as been said on the thread I will just say this: You shouldn't be afraid of making the main characters suffer and go through horrible situations, this way the reader can see what they are actually made of. It's very unrealistic in certain litterature genres when nothing truly bad ever happens to characters, especially if they are innocent people/creatures (some people mentionned children and animals) and that the villain(s) never gets away unharmed with anything or never has any victory. Except if you are living in the care bear world or in a fluffy/sweet romance novel, it's bound to happen, you can't avoid it, otherwise the story feels cheap (just my opinion). Even JK Rowling understood that when she wrote Harry Potter. But don't overdo it either, otherwise it will have the inverse effect and make it also feel cheap.



GoosePeelings said:


> What would the most irritating surroundings and writing styles like? What kind of characters do you dislike?


Too much purple prose is higly toxic Main/Purple Prose - Television Tropes & Idioms.

I don't dislike any characters as long as they aren't shallow. Take Eric Cartman from South Park for example. He is a despicable human being but I like him _as a character_ because he is a greatly well written one. 

I find this really annoying most of the time: 

Main/Stupid Evil - Television Tropes & Idioms and Main/Stupid Good - Television Tropes & Idioms

Also be careful of Main/Informed Ability - Television Tropes & Idioms and Main/Informed Flaw - Television Tropes & Idioms


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

I cannot stand injustice, selfishness, and betrayal. It shakes me to the core and makes me pissed.


----------



## mflcx (Jun 11, 2014)

personally I particularly hate minor miscommunications which end up affecting everything in a negative way.

for example, one character leaves instructions to meet somewhere for another character, but the latter character does not read them and does not show up...then the former character becomes convinced that he is not reciprocally loved....

the mythological story of pyramus and thisbe perfectly demonstrates how miscommunication/misinterpretation can cause the downfall of a story


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

When things escalate quickly because the writer is in a hurry, I lose interest


((Also so many Ns here, haha.


----------



## 20Rings (Jul 22, 2014)

It really bothers me when the villians aren't believable. I hate it when the villian is evil just because. I feel like they need to have an understanable/relatable reason for their actions. I also hate it when the characters are selfish or inconsiderate.


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

It's so upsetting when they feature the most ideal parts of love. It's not that ideal. LOL


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

I like:
-emotionless characters simply because that's real.
-when writing a book/story involved some research (showcases facts from real life) even if the story is fictional 

I dislike:
-Idealistic romance (that which rarely happens in real life)
-Boring writing skills. I enjoy artful writing (if I can call it this way) like Paolo Coelho's. He's the only author that hooked me. 

These are all that I can think of atm. Kudos in your writings!


----------



## Soleil (Jan 15, 2011)

Death of a character who was important to the main character. I can't bear it.


----------



## Sinister Sunshine (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm okay with:

Deaths: If they contribute to the story and character development.
Brutality: If the story demands it. You don't HAVE to like every aspect of the story. But you gotta find it real and engaging. If it makes you hate the villain and believe in the cause, then it's clearly an effective instrument.
Unconventional couplings: if the portrayal is masterful

What pisses me off with respect to writing technique:

BAD, borrowed, cliched dialogue. (Why, just why?) 
Author's lack of research. Like those bad teenage dystopia novels that are now on the market. They are 1. unbelievable 2. unbelievably stupid
Deciding to make the central characters attractive in the most cliched way possible. (You cater to a wide audience. Don't feed them bullshit about how only the attractive ones score, and that despite a number of good quality, only attractiveness stands out)
Also, this concept of "Strong Women Leads" being a standout feature. ALL women are strong. Why presume we aren't?
One dimensional characters make me want to rip my hair off

What makes me go batshit crazy with respect to plot:

The way people pair off in books and their reasons for it. (Could you be any shallower?) And if they're not being shallow, they're just contributing to build a pop culture where people continue to do stupid things and get in trouble for it, because unlike in books, this shit never works in real life.
The way men are always mysterious AND expressive in romance novels. (Granted, they can be both, but look at the deceiving scale of their romance. NOPE. This just won't happen in real life)
Women characters whose lives revolve around men.
Women characters whose sole purpose is to be wishy washy. (Pfft, sexists, DIE)
Annoying, dumbed-down portrayals of children. (if authors actually knew enough, they'd know how smart they can be)
Bad politics. Miserable attempts at writing scandal (Oh, DROP DEAD)


----------



## ephemeralparadox (Apr 14, 2014)

If upsetting as in tear-inducing, then the death or seemingly eternal separation of a loved one of a character, _especially_ if I'm super emotionally attached to that character. 

If upsetting as in flip-the-table-inducing, then non-relatable or hard to believe characters, both good and evil alike. Also major, major plot holes.


----------



## Waiting4Dawn (Aug 14, 2014)

My instant answer would be character death. If I put a little more thought into it it would probably be the main character feeling hurt, alone, rejected.


----------



## crumbs (Dec 17, 2013)

Upsetting as in makes me want to cry, when a character you've been pining for gets the short end of the stick. Like in Captain America, when he wakes up from the ice and realizes that the world had moved on without him. Or A Tale of Two Cities, when Carton sacrifices himself for Darnay.

Upsetting as in I could punch them, arrogant characters. The ones who have their heads stuck so far up their arses that they're convinced they're inhaling the scent of their own greatness. Can't think of any literary examples.

@GoosePeelings are you posting the story online somewhere, or are you just writing it for yourself?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Lol I never feel things during a novel except boredom or tiredness. The teachers has to ask how it makes is feel so I need to come up with some feeling.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Deus Ex Machina.

When a character is written with certain traits, but gives no demonstration or evidence of them in the story.

Also when a character is supposed to have gone through events that changed them and issued in growth, but which is then also never shown or demonstrated.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

People not saying thank you!!! 
"I give you this thing"
"Fyn fak u im going 2 brayk it nao"

Actually upsetting is unrequited love. Especially when I like the two characters.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

crumbs said:


> Upsetting as in makes me want to cry, when a character you've been pining for gets the short end of the stick. Like in Captain America, when he wakes up from the ice and realizes that the world had moved on without him. Or A Tale of Two Cities, when Carton sacrifices himself for Darnay.
> 
> Upsetting as in I could punch them, arrogant characters. The ones who have their heads stuck so far up their arses that they're convinced they're inhaling the scent of their own greatness. Can't think of any literary examples.
> 
> @GoosePeelings are you posting the story online somewhere, or are you just writing it for yourself?


I'll be writing it in my blog, I'll put a link here once I actually start writing.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

First chapter's done: Story blog: Chapter 1 

I might edit it later, though.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Second and third done too.

Story blog: Chapter 2

Story blog: Chapter 3


----------



## Klaro26 (May 23, 2013)

baby blue me said:


> I like:
> -emotionless characters simply because that's real.
> -when writing a book/story involved some research (showcases facts from real life) even if the story is fictional
> 
> ...


Yup. I am currently being inspired by Coelho's Zahir. Beautiful art in there.


----------



## Klaro26 (May 23, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> @_GoosePeelings_
> 
> In my opinion it all depends on the writer and his style. As long as the writer has skills to create a great plot and really believable characters, he/she can get away with mostly everything.
> 
> ...


I literally agree with every single word you said.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

Klaro26 said:


> I literally agree with every single word you said.


Haha well we are definitely very similar INFJs then! I'm glad to not be the only one :happy:


----------



## JoyDreamer (Sep 1, 2014)

I personally don't cry because of a character's death. It's when the reactions of surrounding character's are shown that I start to tear up.
It's because death doesn't scare me, but I am empathetic and feel the pain of others, including fictional character's if they're written well. 

As an intuitive, I hate when small things don't line up, as I notice them. But I do enjoy when small hints or foreshadowing are used, as I like figuring out what is going to happen before it is revealed in the book. :tongue:

Otherwise, deep characters with rich backgrounds that are slowly revealed keep me in the story best. If I don't connect to the main character, I'm not going to connect to the book. 

Oh, and one more thing! Conflict/tension. I hate intense conflict/tension between two of the main characters. It rubs me the wrong way when it's constant. For example, the first Toy Story (I hope you've seen it). I can feel the tension between Woody and Buzz the whole first half of the movie. It makes me feel uptight and I have a harder time enjoying the movie because of it. 
It's even more intense when it's in a book. There have been times when I actually have to put a book down and walk away because I can't take it anymore. That, and when a character keeps on making embarrassing/stupid decisions or when the main character suddenly goes bad and there's no one else to root for (I'm thinking Spider Man 3).


----------



## Klaro26 (May 23, 2013)

Well, for me, there are 2 things that can terribly iritate me, as in getting to a point where I would stop reading the book.

1. Writing that doesn't flow. And I am talking about writing that seems to lack emotion and fluency...Writing that does not create vivid images of the characters'(especially the main one) internal worlds. It is like I can see no introspection, no depth, no life, no art...
2. Simplisticly created characters that are way too "good" or way too "bad". Let's face it: we are all a blend of gooey-ness and crap.


----------



## cautiouskitty (Sep 4, 2014)

-Unnecessary violence.
-Sexual violence in graphic detail.
-Characters without depth of personality.
-Poorly done romantic storylines. The ones were you think to yourself "Really? The writer expects me to believe this one single event made these two people instant soulmates, etc.?"
-Meaninglessly verbose writing styles.


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 12, 2014)

Watching a child grow up, they go from being wonderful people, to just people. It's the closest thing to any of this that I react to. 

Old age, proper old age, I don't mean wrinkles and white hair, wisdom and experience brings a smile to their faces, those are weathered smiles, and man do I love old people. That's the little salvation in ageing, growing up to be an adult and then growing old to be a child again. 

Even when my own mother was diagnosed with cancer about two years ago, I recall not feeling anything, accepting that she has it nearly instantly, and at that time we didn't know how late we were or whether she'd live, but she did. I couldn't believe I didn't react, I didn't even feel sad, I kinda got on with whatever it is I was doing. That's how I feel about death too, I wouldn't say it out loud, but there's a big part of me that says, 'I'd better go before the rest of these people.'.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

When animals die or are injured because of something a person made them do.


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 12, 2014)

charlie.elliot said:


> When animals die or are injured because of something a person made them do.


I agree with that. Let's just say I've seen a lot on the internet, and nothing got me harder than real animal cruelty. Harming animals is like harming human infants in my mind.


----------



## Sharpnel (Aug 3, 2014)

Don't know if you're still writing this, but, I think we can agree that deliberate unfairness makes us cringe, cringe. 

Deliberate means they understand the consequences, yet they proceed to trample over others. I guess it could be interesting to make people hate your main character with clear lack of empathy, empathy.

It isn't just about the act of unfairness, but it has to be *personal* to the reader in order to be offended. That means we obviously gotta relate to what is happening, the emotions or non-verbal cue of the victim, etc. We need to feel that unfair person is stepping over our comfort zone in order to get rightfully pissed.


----------

